# Water leak interior



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone noticed after either a rain storm or ice overnight that a puddle of water on the passenger side floor mats develops? It looks like it came out of the foot aimed air vents because no where was it wet under the glove box. I will bring it up to the dealer when I bring it in for the oils change this week. Just curious if anyone has seen this on this or other cars


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

If there is NO coolant smell, it maybe either: (a) condensation accumulation inside the car or (b) an actual water leak into the interior.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Generally a common problem with older vehicles, windshield wiper compartment has a drain where rain water can accumulate where water can leak in through the blower housing if that drain is plugged. But happens only when its raining outside.

Evaporator housing also has a drain, if plugged, housing will overflow with water, or if disconnected, condensate will flow directly into the passenger floor, but only when the AC is running.

Heater core is after the evaporator core, that may be leaking, but with a strong harmful coolant odor. Or the passenger may have bladder problems, won't get into this.

Yet another situation is poor weather stripping around the windshield, door, or even the rear window where by capillary action, back floor was dry and the passenger floor was soaking wet, but only during a rain.

Yet another problem is plugged drains with a sunroof, but again related to rain. In particular with a freezing rain where the water freezes up in the drain hoses.

Just saying, depends on the kind of liquid that you find on the floor, and associated with any of the above.

So far, none of the above problems like this with my Cruze, but not with the sunroof, don't have one, didn't want one with problems I have had with sunroofs.

Have to be more specific about the surrounding conditions.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Reads like the same leak that AirborneDave had with his . Windshield seal or such .


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

I had this happen with two cars. My VW Corrado and my '99 GTP. Both times, the cowl drain was clogged and allowed water to enter through the cowl air intake. Look for leaves and general crud in the cowl area.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I'm gonna keep an eye on it as the winter goes on, but it unfortunately it seems like my dad used my car without me knowing and my mom forgot to tell me and he put the soaking wet newspaper bag on the floor of the passenger side..no one drove my car since then until I noticed it -___- thanks again for the input. I will be keeping an eye on it just in case


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never thought about that soaking newspaper bag as the cause, but guess its possible.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

NickD said:


> Never thought about that soaking newspaper bag as the cause, but guess its possible.


I just hate it because I asked my mom before I posted if there was any possibility of what it could be and she couldn't remember anything that it would be. So I go on thinking something is wrong with my car... And then it's something that simple. Gah lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad it was something simple and quickly identified. We had a member who took their car to the dealership for a rattle under the driver's seat and it turned out to be an empty soda can that they didn't see when they looked.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JCarlson, 

Aww man! Well I am glad it is nothing major. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Cara


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JC, you might want to pull the floor mat out and let it dry on both sides. My Montana would stink to high heaven when the floor mats got wet and not allowed to completely dry.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

obermd said:


> JC, you might want to pull the floor mat out and let it dry on both sides. My Montana would stink to high heaven when the floor mats got wet and not allowed to completely dry.


I will when I get a chance. They luckily are the all weather floor mats so it didn't soak through. Just sat on the rubber. But since it's part carpet part rubber I do want to dry them out. I did blast the feet heaters on super hot to dry it out that first day. But thanks for the reminder. When this ice storm in jersey is over and cleaned up I sure will


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

